# Should i buy a seperate power amp?



## leenorm1 (May 7, 2012)

Hi I have an onkyo 818 running 4 floorstanders ( tannoy dc6t ) and a large centre ( tannoy dc6 lcr ) will I gain anything buy running them through a seperate power amp? Thanks.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Your Onkyo states it put out 180watts x 7 and your Tannoys are 350watts maximum power handling. I myself am a firm believer in have double the power or more of RMS needed for speakers. SO in saying that I would say yes having a poweramp for each channel will have improvements while also improving dynamics and tactile performances.

Now with that comes the added costs and the possibility of damaging your speakers with to much wattage. I have been powering my 125watts rms speakers with 600 watts each and say sound worlds different when only feeding them my power from my AVR.(150watts )

But you could also buy upgraded speakers or subwoofer. I like having separates for everything but they cost much more. What are you after by adding more wattage?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

leenorm1 said:


> Hi I have an onkyo 818 running 4 floorstanders ( tannoy dc6t ) and a large centre ( tannoy dc6 lcr ) will I gain anything buy running them through a seperate power amp? Thanks.


Hello,
It would be ideal if you could purchase an amplifier at a retailer that offers a generous return policy so you can decide if the juice is worth the squeeze. Personally, a touch over a decade ago, I decided to invest a pretty sizable amount of money into purchasing 7 channels of amplification, to this day I am still using the same main 3 amplifiers. It is truly wonderful to be able to never have to consider having enough power when considering future speakers and amplifiers are about the most technology proof component you can purchase.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## leenorm1 (May 7, 2012)

Thankyou very much for your replies. I want to drive my speakers as they were meant to be driven. Whenever I hear speakers on a stereo amp they always sound better in every way. I know my amp says 180 W but that is probably short term one channel at 1 kHz at 6 ohms. I am not going to upgrade my speakers and subs as I have just spent £4400 on the speakers and amp. I just want the power and impact you get from a 2 channel setup. The advice about going to a retailer is good but after spending so much already I was going to buy second hand. And if I like it I would buy new in the future. I wondered if anybody with an avr used a power amp and what benefits it gives. Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Realistically the 818 will output around 100watts per ch all channels driven given the weight of it the power supply is fairly decent. Adding an external amp like the Emotiva XPA3 to the front three channels would be an advantage. The receiver would have no issues driving the rest.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

leenorm1 said:


> Hi I have an onkyo 818 running 4 floorstanders ( tannoy dc6t ) and a large centre ( tannoy dc6 lcr ) will I gain anything buy running them through a seperate power amp? Thanks.


Depends entirely on whether the AVR is at its maximum output capacity or not.
If you are only using 10 Watts per channel on the front three and 3 Watts per channel on the surrounds then the answer is no.
Even if you are using 100 Watts peak across the front three (which would be very loud) the AVR should still have plenty in reserve.
If you use a subwoofer and you are using global crossover at 80 Hz that will also greatly reduce the load on the AVR.
If you just want an amp get one and enjoy it, if you are trying to address a problem make sure the solution you are spending money on is really the issue.
Adding Watts is only going to help is the AVR is being asked to exceed what it's capable of providing.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Your speakers are reasonable efficient at 90 dB and 8 Ohms, that receiver should drive them well. I should think that if you have crossovers set at 80Hz you would probably not notice much difference if any. Now if you want to run your mains full range while listening in stereo an amp may make a big difference. You may want to try and borrow an amp from a friend before you lay out the cash or as previously mentioned an accommodating retailer. 

I was in a similar position, have 88dB, 4 Ohm speakers driven by a Denon 3805, I added a second hand amp and have really enjoyed it. Biggest thing the amp did for me was better control of the bass. The extra power really seemed to tighten up the bottom end and keep those 12" woofers in check.


----------



## leenorm1 (May 7, 2012)

Thankyou for your informative responses. I do have my crossover at 80hz but I still feel I am missing the punch I heard when they were played on a stereo amp. I know my amp is quite powerful but the 180 watt measurement isn't rms and is short term. I was looking at the emotiva x3 to drive my front three and leave the amp to drive the other two. I listen to music in all channel stereo so when we play music loud the amp is taking a bashing. When I had a thx ultra 2 amp I could definitely tell the difference with the extra power. Don't get me wrong but I think my system sounds better than the local cinema but I can't help but feel that I can still improve.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey if power amps make you happy that is cool.
I think about getting one every once in a while, but the cheap ones don't do anything for me emotionally and if we start talking about plunking down McIntosh money there are too many other toys I want more.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

chashint said:


> Hey if power amps make you happy that is cool.
> I think about getting one every once in a while, but the cheap ones don't do anything for me emotionally and if we start talking about plunking down McIntosh money there are too many other toys I want more.


Hello,
I would keep your eyes on Audiogon as there are occasionally some great deals on Conrad Johnson, Classe, Krell, Macintosh, and even Mark Levinson Amplifiers.

Three different times I almost pulled the trigger on Krell KSA Series Power Amplifiers. These amps are beasts and run in Class A the whole time. Many Krell aficionados believe the KSA Series to be if not their best. right up there.

Another company whose wares do not get spoken enough around here is New Zealand's Plinius. They make fantastic amplifiers that also happen to be striking industrial designs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Those are all great brands and from time to time I do look at new and used options but I really don't think I will ever add a separate amp. 
It is not something I think will improve the sound and just as important, all my space is already being used.


----------

